# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Hura za Sunašca

## pikula

Genijalan tekst. Tako mi je drago da ste ga prenjele- ne čitam vrtić pa bih ga propustila.   :Kiss:

----------


## NatasaM...

pretekla si me  :Smile:  
nevjerojatno sto se izrodilo od ninja kornjaca
a sjecam se kad su nase tete muku mucile s tim

----------

